# Another Shetland newbie :)



## shadelady (Jul 19, 2012)

We have just bought our first pony from another forum member here






Thank you Leeana for allowing us to purchase Green Creek Jros Zantana. We are really excited as this is a totally new experience for us, and we can't wait to see her out showing next year.





She is going to stay in the US to be shown for the 2013 season before coming here to the UK

Here she is


----------



## Leeana (Jul 20, 2012)

Well you have my approval





We're so very happy for you!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2012)

Very pretty girl! Good luck with her showing! You will certainly enjoy her.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 21, 2012)

Very pretty filly--congratulations on your first pony purchase!


----------

